# Not exactly gunsmithing



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

This might be a slow build. But, we’ll see what happens. 

Anderson AR-15 stripped lower receiver with an Anderson lower parts kit. So far I’ve managed to get the magazine release installed. 

Basically, I’ve had about 10 minutes to devote to this so far.


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Aug 29, 2019)

What area are you in.
If your near Calgary and need a hand. I can help


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

TheLocalDrunk said:


> What area are you in.
> If your near Calgary and need a hand. I can help


Ontario
Not exactly neighbours unfortunately


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Aug 29, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> Ontario
> Not exactly neighbours unfortunately


lol
Nope
Are you a CGN'r also?


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 29, 2019)

TheLocalDrunk said:


> lol
> Nope
> Are you a CGN'r also?


CGN’r?


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Aug 29, 2019)

Its another Forum. I will PM you about it.


----------



## historicalarms (Aug 31, 2019)

I have to ask....is this a U.S. manuf. lower and if so when was it imported to Canada. A lot of folks have went thru the process of building an AR from a 80% lower only to have it seized as a pro-hib by the RCMP firearms lab when it became more than an 80%'er and required registration. They made a policy change a year or so ago that encircled a lot of AR's as M16 derivatives. 

    I hope you realize I'm not agreeing nor supporting their stance, just offering this up so that if your not aware of the issue or consequences and spend a lot more money on a lost cause.


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 31, 2019)

historicalarms said:


> I have to ask....is this a U.S. manuf. lower and if so when was it imported to Canada. A lot of folks have went thru the process of building an AR from a 80% lower only to have it seized as a pro-hib by the RCMP firearms lab when it became more than an 80%'er and required registration. They made a policy change a year or so ago that encircled a lot of AR's as M16 derivatives.
> 
> I hope you realize I'm not agreeing nor supporting their stance, just offering this up so that if your not aware of the issue or consequences and spend a lot more money on a lost cause.


As far as I know, a semi-auto AR is still legal in Canada. I did look into it maybe a month ago. They said the pending legislation may make them prohibited in the future

I also did read up on 80% lowers, but I never pursued why they fell into the prohib category. 

From the research I’ve done, I don’t think I’m breaking any laws


----------



## historicalarms (Sep 1, 2019)

The AR 15, if manuf. properly as a stand alone A R lower is still legal, however a lot of lowers manuf. in the U.S. have the milled out clearances & frame holes to allow installation of M 16 sears & trigger groups (R&R fun parts), these lowers are completely legal stateside as a U.S citizen (in an appropriate State) can either buy the appropriate tax for F.A. or just build it to A.R. standards...this is completely legal for them as it is what they have in their hands...not what is possible to have in their hands as it is here (only with firearms I might add). These are the lowers that they are seizing as lots of them were imported before the internal policy change was made and importation of them was  un-controlled. I hope it wasn't but the possibility that your lower sat on an importers shelf since before the border crackdown still remains (or you may have purchased it before policy change as well). 

     The so-called 80 %'ers attract a lot of attention for the above reason as most of them are home-built to available inter-net plans that include the offensive cut-outs and most unsuspecting machinist (either home or commercial) up here just cut to the plans offered, not realizing that some cuts aren't required for a legal A R lower.

    As I said, I don't agree with their position but that ain't worth even a cup-o-coffee anywhere LOL. I do agree with the Drunk that a search of CanadianGunNutz.com will garner way more pertinent info than what I can pass on.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 1, 2019)

historicalarms said:


> The AR 15, if manuf. properly as a stand alone A R lower is still legal, however a lot of lowers manuf. in the U.S. have the milled out clearances & frame holes to allow installation of M 16 sears & trigger groups (R&R fun parts), these lowers are completely legal stateside as a U.S citizen (in an appropriate State) can either buy the appropriate tax for F.A. or just build it to A.R. standards...this is completely legal for them as it is what they have in their hands...not what is possible to have in their hands as it is here (only with firearms I might add). These are the lowers that they are seizing as lots of them were imported before the internal policy change was made and importation of them was  un-controlled. I hope it wasn't but the possibility that your lower sat on an importers shelf since before the border crackdown still remains (or you may have purchased it before policy change as well).
> 
> The so-called 80 %'ers attract a lot of attention for the above reason as most of them are home-built to available inter-net plans that include the offensive cut-outs and most unsuspecting machinist (either home or commercial) up here just cut to the plans offered, not realizing that some cuts aren't required for a legal A R lower.
> 
> As I said, I don't agree with their position but that ain't worth even a cup-o-coffee anywhere LOL. I do agree with the Drunk that a search of CanadianGunNutz.com will garner way more pertinent info than what I can pass on.


I appreciate the advice and warnings. I have wandered over to the gunnutz site but haven’t gotten too far yet. 

The biggest hurdle was the fact that the talk of further legislation made lowers very very scarce, and fully assembled rifles very expensive. Also I was told that the import fees were very high on lowers, somewhere in the neighbourhood of $300. 

So, as they say I grabbed one while the grabbing was good. 

I will look into the legalities some more, regarding my lower. Thanks!


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Sep 4, 2019)

how is your build going so far?


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 8, 2019)

TheLocalDrunk said:


> how is your build going so far?


Slow, getting everything ready for winter takes priority unfortunately


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 11, 2020)

Picked up a stock, buffer tube, upper receiver, charging handle, bolt and a couple small parts. Might as well tinker as I’m sitting. I need a little hammer and a couple punches now


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 11, 2020)

Figured out the dust cover for the ejection port, charging handle and bolt group. Need tools to do the forward assist, which needs to go in first 

One little o-ring I need to ask about, too


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2020)

Have you checked into where you stand with regard to taking that stuff across the border?

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Mar 11, 2020)

Ummmm....Cough ...cough.........lathe......rebuild.........stand.........beers....ummm........


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 11, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Have you checked into where you stand with regard to taking that stuff across the border?
> 
> Craig


None of today’s purchases are “firearms” 
I could purchase that stuff in Ontario with no issues


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 11, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Ummmm....Cough ...cough.........lathe......rebuild.........stand.........beers....ummm........


*cough*
3500 kms from Barrie 
*cough* beers owed
*cough* miss your wife’s cooking 
*cough*


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> None of today’s purchases are “firearms”
> I could purchase that stuff in Ontario with no issues



Well.... you can probably get something similar in Ontario, maybe even the exact same item.  BUT some of that kind of stuff has to go through an official export/import process.  It's not so much a problem with bringing it into CA but rather an issue with it leaving the US.  Check if Brownells sells the exact same items and if they have any restrictions on internationals sale of said items.

Just trying to save you some grief is all.

Craig


----------



## Brent H (Mar 11, 2020)

Perhaps drop off that Bro-ject ....beers......BBQ......Running water, pool (summer option) , etc......wink wink......

Man your time on the road is insane!!!...strange................ I text this as I spend literally 182 days a year on the water and no where near home.......and then driving home or to far away home....yikes!


Going to text my buddy with I  think the same firearm .....he had issues ....will advise...


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 12, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Well.... you can probably get something similar in Ontario, maybe even the exact same item.  BUT some of that kind of stuff has to go through an official export/import process.  It's not so much a problem with bringing it into CA but rather an issue with it leaving the US.  Check if Brownells sells the exact same items and if they have any restrictions on internationals sale of said items.
> 
> Just trying to save you some grief is all.
> 
> Craig


I always just say no when they ask if I purchased anything at the booths. And, usually, I haven’t purchased anything worth mentioning. 

I get what you’re saying, I’m just gathering this stuff when I can and while it’s legal to do so


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 12, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Perhaps drop off that Bro-ject ....beers......BBQ......Running water, pool (summer option) , etc......wink wink......
> 
> Man your time on the road is insane!!!...strange................ I text this as I spend literally 182 days a year on the water and no where near home.......and then driving home or to far away home....yikes!
> 
> ...


I’m starting to think I need to look for an apartment up the road from you....or at least find a place to park the big horse for home time 

I love the Muskokas in the summer, it’s one of my favourite places to spend time


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 12, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 12, 2020)

Picked up that little kit today. Got the forward assist in, then put the charging handle and bolt group back in. Everything seems to work as it should so far.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks good.  Is that an AR specific tool kit you picked up?  If so, it should have all the roll pin punches etc. you'll need to assemble her.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 13, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Looks good.  Is that an AR specific tool kit you picked up?  If so, it should have all the roll pin punches etc. you'll need to assemble her.


It’s an AR tool kit, but seems like it would cover a lot of ground


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 13, 2020)

Just a heads-up for you Chicken since you have an interest in guns and like to do a little site seeing along your way... on one of your trips through Montana, about an hour or so west of Billings is a small town called Big Timber...Both Shilo Sharps & C Sharps have their factories there and if you have any interest in the old style buffalo guns it is a "must stop" destination. Both places have display areas with guns and swag available. I think you should be able to drive your truck right to the front of both buildings( their only 1/2 a block apart). 
   And if your hungry at the time, the restaurant at the old hotel (1890 vintage) & an order of their BBQ beef ribs should keep you going for 2 or 3 days ( just picture Fred Flintstone & his brontosaurus ribs LOL).


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 13, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> Just a heads-up for you Chicken since you have an interest in guns and like to do a little site seeing along your way... on one of your trips through Montana, about an hour or so west of Billings is a small town called Big Timber...Both Shilo Sharps & C Sharps have their factories there and if you have any interest in the old style buffalo guns it is a "must stop" destination. Both places have display areas with guns and swag available. I think you should be able to drive your truck right to the front of both buildings( their only 1/2 a block apart).
> And if your hungry at the time, the restaurant at the old hotel (1890 vintage) & an order of their BBQ beef ribs should keep you going for 2 or 3 days ( just picture Fred Flintstone & his brontosaurus ribs LOL).


I’ll keeo that in mind! That would be a fun stop


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 12, 2020)

Made a lot of progress. I’m missing one detent for the upper/lower retaining spring. I thought I bought a couple but they ended up being the wrong size. I’m completely out of my league on the gas block and gas pipe. I need to grab a flash hider of some kind still, other than that I think we’re almost ready to see if it works. CGN said possibly have a gunsmith install the barrel and gas block, sounds like good advice. 
Kinda interested in trying a 3 gun someday, if the world ever gets back to normal.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice!!!!  Sadly, I sold my AR.  It was a retro Nam era rig, I miss it


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 13, 2020)

I really miss my HK93, and now they are unobtainable.  I've had to move on.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 13, 2020)

I had a HK 93 back in the late 70’s beautiful to shoot but man could it throw the brass!,


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 14, 2020)

Picked up the right length gas block tube. Blew it apart and installed the detent for the upper/lower takedown pin. Used this universal clevis pin trick to install that tricky front detent.


----------

